# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شما هم حوصله ی درس خوندن ندارین و بیخیالین یا فقط من؟!

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
من جمع بندیم بخش مهمش بخصوص عمومی مونده
۵روز دیگ هم کنکوره 
به طرز عجیبی اصلا نمیخونم!!! .... حالا قبلا هم چنان نمیخوندم اما باز بالاخره ۵_۶ میشد اما کلا هیچی 
هی نمیخونم یبار وسط ظهر عزا میگیرم ک روزم گذشت و تلف شد یبارم آخر شب 
من دینی زبانم مونده با تحلیل ۵تا کنکور با مرور !!!!!
اما نمیدونم چرا نمیخونم!!!! 

شما هم همچین شدید؟ 
یا من بازی رو باختم؟ 



آخرش همه چی مرور نمیکنم یادم میره بعد کنکورم بد میشه حالا بد معنیش افتضاح نیستا فقط در حدی ک میخوام نمیشه بعد چنتا تحفه همینجا و فضای واقعی میشینن مسخره ام میکنن .....حالا اینش زیاد مهم نیس ..... شرمنده خانواده میشم .... باز اونم در درجه دوم مهمه ...بدتر اون شرمنده خودم میشم و یه حسرت میمونه به دلم

----------


## Z_H..

یعنی چی باختم؟! این حرفت کاملا اشتباهه و بدون باعث خوشحالی خیلی ها میشه...
الان برو بروبیرون تو هوای آزاد .به هیچی هم فکر نکن می دونم سخته ولی باید بتونی ...تا الان تونستی از الان به بعد هم می تونی مطمعن باش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یعنی چی باختم؟! این حرفت کاملا اشتباهه و بدون باعث خوشحالی خیلی ها میشه...
> الان برو بروبیرون تو هوای آزاد .به هیچی هم فکر نکن می دونم سخته ولی باید بتونی ...تا الان تونستی از الان به بعد هم می تونی مطمعن باش


از نخوندن خودم کلافه ام....دو خط بخونم یا بعدش بی هوش میشم روی کتاب یا کلافه میشم 
انقد فکر و خیال توی سرمه...اما مشکل اصلی تنبلیمه وگرنه فکر و خیال بهانس 
فقطم ۵روز مونده و من اندازه دو هفته کار دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Panizz

من عمومیا اوکی خوبه
اختصاصیا هیچیییی :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): یعنی فک کنم منفییییی همش
هی میخوام‌بخونمش تا میخوام‌بخونم به یه چیزی مشغول میشم اونقدر که دیگه میگم هرچی شد شد هرچی اوردم‌برم 
فک کردم فقط من اینجوریم

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


سلام 
من جمع بندیم بخش مهمش بخصوص عمومی مونده
۵روز دیگ هم کنکوره 
به طرز عجیبی اصلا نمیخونم!!! .... حالا قبلا هم چنان نمیخوندم اما باز بالاخره ۵_۶ میشد اما کلا هیچی 
هی نمیخونم یبار وسط ظهر عزا میگیرم ک روزم گذشت و تلف شد یبارم آخر شب 
من دینی زبانم مونده با تحلیل ۵تا کنکور با مرور !!!!!
اما نمیدونم چرا نمیخونم!!!! 

شما هم همچین شدید؟ 
یا من بازی رو باختم؟ 



آخرش همه چی مرور نمیکنم یادم میره بعد کنکورم بد میشه حالا بد معنیش افتضاح نیستا فقط در حدی ک میخوام نمیشه بعد چنتا تحفه همینجا و فضای واقعی میشینن مسخره ام میکنن .....حالا اینش زیاد مهم نیس ..... شرمنده خانواده میشم .... باز اونم در درجه دوم مهمه ...بدتر اون شرمنده خودم میشم و یه حسرت میمونه به دلم 



هفته آخره و طبیعیه من که کلا کنکور 95 به بعدو ول کردم و دارم مرور میکنم و اونم روزی نهایت 2ساعت(به خاطر فوت داییم نرسیدم همه رو کار کنم دیگه با تحلیلش زمانبره و نمیخوام اعصابم خورد شه البته اگه رسیدم 97 داخل رو کار میکنم)
خیلی طبیعه نخوندن این روزا
طبع ایرانی جماعت گرمه
هوا هم گرمه
کلا ولو میشیم
دلیل اصلی بی حوصله گی هوای گرمه حتی اگه جلوی کولر هم باشید بازم تاثیر داره
این روزا معمولا(به این کلمه معمولا توجه ویژه کنید لطفا)اونایی که نصفه نیمه خوندن به خودشون فشار میارن که برسن وگرنه بقیه حوصله چندانی ندارن
این چند روز رو بشین مرور کن بعد اگه رسیدی تحلیل کن اگه نرسیدی هم مهم نیست
تازه من قرار بود کتاب آزمون بزرگ هم که 6 تا آزمون جامع گاج داره کار کنم در حالی که کنکورا رو هم نرسیدم و لای اون کتابم اصلا باز نکردم
الانم اول تخصصی ها رو یه مرور سریع میکنم بعد هم دو روز میزارم واسه عمومیا و اگه رسیدم صبح چهارشنبه کنکور 97 داخلو کار میکنم و بعد از ظهرش تحلیل میکنم و پنجشنبه هم کنکور
اگرم نشد مهم نیست من تلاشمو کردم تا الان نتیجه اونا رو میبینم*

----------


## VENOM.M

ببخشید ارتباطی نداره
تخمین رتبه قلمچی چرت هست ایا؟

----------


## Z_H..

> از نخوندن خودم کلافه ام....دو خط بخونم یا بعدش بی هوش میشم روی کتاب یا کلافه میشم 
> انقد فکر و خیال توی سرمه...اما مشکل اصلی تنبلیمه وگرنه فکر و خیال بهانس 
> فقطم ۵روز مونده و من اندازه دو هفته کار دارم


اتفاقا مشکل اصلی فکر و خیالیه که باعث تنبلی میشه.برو بیرون یه هوایی بخور تا تمرکز نکنی این تنبلی رو نمی تونی کنار بذاری.

----------


## M.javaddd

دقیقا منم...ببین همش تو فکرم حالات مختلف قبولی و قبول نشدن رو بررسی میکنم...بعد دلشوره میگیرم که وقت تمومه و امروز هم گذشت و ...ولی جلوی خانواده، کاملا ریلکس برخورد میکنم و طوری سمت درس نمیرم انگار الان میانگین ۹۰ هستم...هیچ کاری نمیکنم اصلا..
به این حالت میگن چرخه اضطراب=» عدم فعالیت=» اضطراب ... یعنی براثر اضطراب و فشار، قادر به انجام هیچ کاری نیستی و بعد بخاطر عدم فعالیتت، اضطرابت تشدید میشه...یکی از شدید ترین حالت های فشار روحی هست...

----------


## hisoka

:Yahoo (1):  
اصن ادم میاد انجمن روح و روانش شاد میشه میبینه تنها نیس همه این مشکلو دارن  :Yahoo (76): 
تازه من خوزستانم و اینجا هوا گرمممممممههههههههههههههه :Yahoo (2): 
فقط مرور میکنم اونم نه خیلی زیاد 
میشه گفت نصف روزای قبل دارم میخونم

----------


## hisoka

> ببخشید ارتباطی نداره
> تخمین رتبه قلمچی چرت هست ایا؟


 :Yahoo (76):  طبق گفته دوستان هر سال چرت بود امسال که نظام قدیم و جدید شده چرت اندر چرته

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_والا من خودمم همینجوریمول سال هم روزایه نزدیک به ازمون اینجوری میشدم یجوری یه حسی بهم میگه دیگگه فایده ندار طول سالم همین بود پنجشنبه قبل ازمون نمیتونستم بخونم میگفتم چی میخوای بخونی دیگه واسه فردا مثلا اگه خوندی که خوب میدی اگه نخوندی هم چه امروزو بخونی چه نه بد میدی طرز فکر اشتباهیا فقط خواستم بگم این مورد تو خیلیا هست نه فقط من_

----------


## Sadaf122

منم از ديروز هيچي نخوندم 
زيست دومو بايد حتما يه مرور بكنم و سوالات ٩٦ و ٩٧ رو بررسي كنم
مرور ديني پيش مونده
تاريخ ادبيات مونده
فيزيك پيش دو رو هنوز مرور نكردم يه كلمه هم يادم نمياد :Yahoo (77): 
گرامر زبان پيش هم مونده  :Yahoo (21): 
و من همچنان حوصله ندارم بخونم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## FaDila

دقیقا همین حالُ منم دارم  :Yahoo (21):  شدید درکت میکنم
کلا حوصله ی مرور و مطالب تکراریو ندارم،عمومیام رو هواس
ولی با این تفاوت که خیالت راحته پزشکیُ داری ^-^ ولی من نه  :Yahoo (4):  برا همین آرامش روانیُ ندارم
درسا رو شبا به صب پاس میدم صبم به شب :/ تهش من میمونم و کوهِ عظیمی از مرورام  :Yahoo (4): 
آروم باش و ادامه بده و از درصدات انرژی بگیر♥
استرس و انتظار بقیه و فک کردن به رتبه و درصد باعث این حال میشه
اگه رو اینا کنترل داشته باشیم تمرکز و حوصله هم سر جاش میاد^^ امیدوارم بتونی و بتونم : ))
موفق باشی♥

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sadaf122


منم از ديروز هيچي نخوندم 
زيست دومو بايد حتما يه مرور بكنم و سوالات ٩٦ و ٩٧ رو بررسي كنم
مرور ديني پيش مونده
تاريخ ادبيات مونده
فيزيك پيش دو رو هنوز مرور نكردم يه كلمه هم يادم نمياد
گرامر زبان پيش هم مونده 
و من همچنان حوصله ندارم بخونم


پیشنهاد میکنم اولویت بندی کنید اونایی رو که فکر میکنید با یه مرور کوتاه میتونید سوالاتشو حل کنید تا اگه خدای نکرده نرسیدید حسرت نخورید*

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

در راستای اینکه بگم تنها نیستید  :Yahoo (4): 
من دینیم مونده
ریاضی کلی تست جمع بندی جمع کردم یکم بیام بالا مونده :/
فیزیکم بد نیست ولی مرور میخوام که هیچی به هیچیه فعلا :/
مسئله شیمی اسید باز و الکترو شیمیو اینا میخوام بزنم
+ زیست دهو یازده  :Yahoo (21): 
2 دقیقه سکوت ب افتخار تمام مشکلات سر راهم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من عمومیا اوکی خوبه
> اختصاصیا هیچیییییعنی فک کنم منفییییی همش
> هی میخوام‌بخونمش تا میخوام‌بخونم به یه چیزی مشغول میشم اونقدر که دیگه میگم هرچی شد شد هرچی اوردم‌برم 
> فک کردم فقط من اینجوریم


خیلیی بده فک کن ضعیف ترین درسم دینی و زبانه 
بیا دونفری باهم کنکور بدیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> هفته آخره و طبیعیه من که کلا کنکور 95 به بعدو ول کردم و دارم مرور میکنم و اونم روزی نهایت 2ساعت(به خاطر فوت داییم نرسیدم همه رو کار کنم دیگه با تحلیلش زمانبره و نمیخوام اعصابم خورد شه البته اگه رسیدم 97 داخل رو کار میکنم)
> خیلی طبیعه نخوندن این روزا
> طبع ایرانی جماعت گرمه
> هوا هم گرمه
> کلا ولو میشیم
> دلیل اصلی بی حوصله گی هوای گرمه حتی اگه جلوی کولر هم باشید بازم تاثیر داره
> این روزا معمولا(به این کلمه معمولا توجه ویژه کنید لطفا)اونایی که نصفه نیمه خوندن به خودشون فشار میارن که برسن وگرنه بقیه حوصله چندانی ندارن
> ...


پس منو مث هم هنوز قد دوهفته برنامه داریم!!!
من باید دینی کامل بخونم با زبان و یکم فیزیک
مرور زیست و ادبیات و عربی و شیمی و ریاضی 
کنکورام زدم تحلیل مونده 
عملا جمع بندیم بخش مهمش مونده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید ارتباطی نداره
> تخمین رتبه قلمچی چرت هست ایا؟


یه نمه بدبینانه هست اما انقد کنکور خودش پارسال افتضاح بود ک همینو ک میگی در نظر داشته باش امد اصولا باید یکم بهتر بشی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دقیقا منم...ببین همش تو فکرم حالات مختلف قبولی و قبول نشدن رو بررسی میکنم...بعد دلشوره میگیرم که وقت تمومه و امروز هم گذشت و ...ولی جلوی خانواده، کاملا ریلکس برخورد میکنم و طوری سمت درس نمیرم انگار الان میانگین ۹۰ هستم...هیچ کاری نمیکنم اصلا..
> به این حالت میگن چرخه اضطراب=» عدم فعالیت=» اضطراب ... یعنی براثر اضطراب و فشار، قادر به انجام هیچ کاری نیستی و بعد بخاطر عدم فعالیتت، اضطرابت تشدید میشه...یکی از شدید ترین حالت های فشار روحی هست...


من ده بیس دور انواع حالتو گذروندم 
اما الان بیشتر روی مدل گند میزنم کنکور خراب میشه شهریه و منت خانواده گیر کردم 
واقعا هم یکی مث من ک انقد شل خونده و الانم نمیخونه انتظار زیر ۱۸۰۰ منطقه دو نمیتونه داشته باشه هعی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> دقیقا همین حالُ منم دارم  شدید درکت میکنم
> کلا حوصله ی مرور و مطالب تکراریو ندارم،عمومیام رو هواس
> ولی با این تفاوت که خیالت راحته پزشکیُ داری ^-^ ولی من نه  برا همین آرامش روانیُ ندارم
> درسا رو شبا به صب پاس میدم صبم به شب :/ تهش من میمونم و کوهِ عظیمی از مرورام 
> آروم باش و ادامه بده و از درصدات انرژی بگیر♥
> استرس و انتظار بقیه و فک کردن به رتبه و درصد باعث این حال میشه
> اگه رو اینا کنترل داشته باشیم تمرکز و حوصله هم سر جاش میاد^^ امیدوارم بتونی و بتونم : ))
> موفق باشی♥


منم نگران منت شهریه ام ... اونم ۷ سال  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (12):  
انشاءالله همگی موفق بشیم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من همینجا قول میدم اگه یک ماه وت بدن قبول شم 
فقط یکماه چیزه خاصی هم نیست مدته کمی هم هست فک نکنم توقع بالایی هم باشه تازه اگه لطف کنن شیمی کنکورو خیلی راحت طرح کنن هم ممنون میشم بعید میدونم انتظار زیادی باشه از سازمان سنجش (:_

----------


## amir_95

حالا اکثر اینایی که میگن ماهم همینیم رکورد ۱۲ ساعت خوندن هفته های قبلشونو تو این هفته زدنا :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _من همینجا قول میدم اگه یک ماه وت بدن قبول شم 
> فقط یکماه چیزه خاصی هم نیست مدته کمی هم هست فک نکنم توقع بالایی هم باشه تازه اگه لطف کنن شیمی کنکورو خیلی راحت طرح کنن هم ممنون میشم بعید میدونم انتظار زیادی باشه از سازمان سنجش (:_


اگ منظورت یکماه تعویقه من اگ سه هفته داشتم و اگ میخونم قول زیر ۱۵۰۰ میدم اما خب نمیشه

----------


## Panizz

> خیلیی بده فک کن ضعیف ترین درسم دینی و زبانه 
> بیا دونفری باهم کنکور بدیم


من عمومیارو تو دوروز بستم :Yahoo (21): ازمون اخر قلمچی ۶۰زدم بجز زبان ک ۸۰شد
اصن قدرت فوق العاده ای تو حفظیا دارم
تکرار میکنم فققققط حفظییییییی
زیستم دوازدهمو خوندم و مقداری دهم.شیمی حفظیا
ریاضی فیزیکم هیچی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Panizz

راستی کسی درباره روانشناسی ازاد اطلاعی دارههه؟چجوریااا بزنم درصدارووو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من عمومیارو تو دوروز بستمازمون اخر قلمچی ۶۰زدم بجز زبان ک ۸۰شد
> اصن قدرت فوق العاده ای تو حفظیا دارم
> تکرار میکنم فققققط حفظییییییی
> زیستم دوازدهمو خوندم و مقداری دهم.شیمی حفظیا
> ریاضی فیزیکم هیچی


برعکس تو من توی حفظیات ضعیفم 
چون میگی دوازدهم یعنی نژام جدیدی و عمومیتون نصف عمومی ماس اما روش زبانت بگو از چی خوندی .... من زبانم ضعیفه (حالا نکه خیلی میخونم فقط لنگ روش ام  :Yahoo (23):  )

----------


## bbehzad

تو این 5روز بهترین کار واسه  فیزیک زدن تستای 97 و 96 و 95 رشته ریاضیه.دوره فرمولا.زیستم خلاصه موج ازمون یا خلاصه های کرامت خوبن.شیمی کتاب درسی سوالای 96 و 97 فصل به فصل.معارف خلاصه هایی که کانونن پارسال پیارسال گذاشته جوابه.زبان و عربی و ادبیاتم فقط تست جامع.ادبیات لغات و املا و تاریخ ادبیات.زیاد رویایی نباشید.کنکور از رگ گردن به شما نزدیکتر است وچه بد جایگاهی است روز جلسه.جالب اینه بچه ها هرسالم دارن قویتر میشن.ریاضیم ازمون جامع بزنید لکه گیری کنید.

----------


## Blue.moon

> راستی کسی درباره روانشناسی ازاد اطلاعی دارههه؟چجوریااا بزنم درصدارووو


اگه عمومیت خوبه میگیریش
و اختصاصی اگه اوکییی اونایی که بلدی فقط تاکید میکنم بلدی! بزنی احتمالا بیاری
منفی نزن اصلا

----------


## M.javaddd

> من ده بیس دور انواع حالتو گذروندم 
> اما الان بیشتر روی مدل گند میزنم کنکور خراب میشه شهریه و منت خانواده گیر کردم 
> واقعا هم یکی مث من ک انقد شل خونده و الانم نمیخونه انتظار زیر ۱۸۰۰ منطقه دو نمیتونه داشته باشه هعی


منم رو حالت مرز ۱۸۰۰ تا ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو هستم، اینکه رتبم بشدت مرزی بشه، اگه نشه ظرفیت مازاد و ... اگه بشه، اگه نشه...دیوانه شدم بخدا

----------


## Panizz

> برعکس تو من توی حفظیات ضعیفم 
> چون میگی دوازدهم یعنی نژام جدیدی و عمومیتون نصف عمومی ماس اما روش زبانت بگو از چی خوندی .... من زبانم ضعیفه (حالا نکه خیلی میخونم فقط لنگ روش ام  )


والا من بخاطر کلاسی که رفتم بلدش بودم بخاطر همین واسه مطالعه فقط تست کار‌کردم

----------


## Panizz

> اگه عمومیت خوبه میگیریش
> و اختصاصی اگه اوکییی اونایی که بلدی فقط تاکید میکنم بلدی! بزنی احتمالا بیاری
> منفی نزن اصلا


عمومیام خوبه
زیست انددددک شیمی حفظیا خوندم که نمیدونم چندتا میزنم
ریاضی فیزیکم که.. :Yahoo (1): 
کرمانشاهم گفتن بدون کنکورم قبول میکنن..ولی با  کنکورو که میخوام بدم شک داشتم که میارم یا نه چون اختصاصیا اصلا خوب نیست

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تو این 5روز بهترین کار واسه  فیزیک زدن تستای 97 و 96 و 95 رشته ریاضیه.دوره فرمولا.زیستم خلاصه موج ازمون یا خلاصه های کرامت خوبن.شیمی کتاب درسی سوالای 96 و 97 فصل به فصل.معارف خلاصه هایی که کانونن پارسال پیارسال گذاشته جوابه.زبان و عربی و ادبیاتم فقط تست جامع.ادبیات لغات و املا و تاریخ ادبیات.زیاد رویایی نباشید.کنکور از رگ گردن به شما نزدیکتر است وچه بد جایگاهی است روز جلسه.جالب اینه بچه ها هرسالم دارن قویتر میشن.ریاضیم ازمون جامع بزنید لکه گیری کنید.


مشکل اصلی من نخوندمه نه وقت 
آره واقعا تخمین رتبه میزنی یه درصد ۹۵ و ۹۷ مقایسه کنی شاخ درمیاره ادم....درصد میزنم همه ۷۰ اینا تخمین میده ۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰ منطقه

----------


## kimia_prsk

من که به شخصه کلی کار دارم  :Yahoo (21):  از همه تون بیشتر ولی حالم داره بهم میخوره رسما درسو دایورت کردم :Yahoo (21):  کتابو میگیرم زل میزنم هر صفحه ۱۰دقیقه میبینم طول کشیده تازه وسطشم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## diorbear

> مشکل اصلی من نخوندمه نه وقت 
> آره واقعا تخمین رتبه میزنی یه درصد ۹۵ و ۹۷ مقایسه کنی شاخ درمیاره ادم....درصد میزنم همه ۷۰ اینا تخمین میده ۱۵۰۰_۲۰۰۰ منطقه


هرسال سوال های کنکور منطقی تر طرح میشه
هرسال هم بچه ها بیشتر درس میخونن :Yahoo (21): 
من جو گیر بودم گفتم فقط رتبه 1 تا ده میخوام تو ثبت نام پیام نور و ازاد رو نزدم :Yahoo (76): الان موندم اگه امسال قبول نشم نظام وظیفه رو چه حرکتی باس بزنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هرسال سوال های کنکور منطقی تر طرح میشه
> هرسال هم بچه ها بیشتر درس میخونن
> من جو گیر بودم گفتم فقط رتبه 1 تا ده میخوام تو ثبت نام پیام نور و ازاد رو نزدمالان موندم اگه امسال قبول نشم نظام وظیفه رو چه حرکتی باس بزنم


الان من یه سایت دیگ هم هستم هرچی ارشد ریاضی هست اومده کنکور تجربی  :Yahoo (21):  کلا تسلطشون به ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان رو بذاریم کنار .... چون سنشون زیاده از ما بیشتر میخونن یعنی شور و شوق اول جوونی پشت سر گذاشتن و عاقلترن اکثرا (حالا نه همه)
برای آزاد و پیام نور شاید الان یا موقع انتخاب رشته بشه بجور درستش کرد...فوقش غیرانتفاعی یا بدون کنکورو میری واس نظام وظیفه 
اما انشاءالله همین امسال قبولی

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (76):  والا من که قبلش هم چیزی زیاد نمیخوندم و خب این 2-3 ماه اخرو دیگه داشتم میومدم روی دور... ولی عزا گرفتم به طرز شدید اصلا این چند روز نَمیرم خوبه تا کنکور رد بشه
ساعات مطالعاتیم داره به صفر میل میکنه { به زبان ریاضی } و در همسایگی صفره  :Yahoo (21): 
* معلومه از اونایی هستی که قبل امتحان میگن هیچی نخوندیم اخرشم میرن 20 میشن !!*
ولی دیگه اعصابم از هر چی کنکوره بهم ریخته از اینکه بعد کنکور چی بگم از الان که خودم دارم جلو جلو پیش بینیش میکنم و مثل کف دست معلومه میخوام چیکار کنم  :Yahoo (2): 
عزا2:موقع اعلام رتبه 
عزا3:متقاعد کردن واسه کنکور سال 99
عزا نهایی و بشدت سخت:نتایج انتخاب رشته
عزا عمومی:دروغ گویی بخاطر رتبه

----------


## MehranWilson

> هرسال سوال های کنکور منطقی تر طرح میشه
> هرسال هم بچه ها بیشتر درس میخونن
> من جو گیر بودم گفتم فقط رتبه 1 تا ده میخوام تو ثبت نام پیام نور و ازاد رو نزدمالان موندم اگه امسال قبول نشم نظام وظیفه رو چه حرکتی باس بزنم


اگه 99 کنکور دومته که هیچ
ولی اگه 99 کنکور سومته پیام نور یا آزاد میری که معافیت واست رد بشه
و از همین مرداد میشینی پای درس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> والا من که قبلش هم چیزی زیاد نمیخوندم و خب این 2-3 ماه اخرو دیگه داشتم میومدم روی دور... ولی عزا گرفتم به طرز شدید اصلا این چند روز نَمیرم خوبه تا کنکور رد بشه
> ساعات مطالعاتیم داره به صفر میل میکنه { به زبان ریاضی } و در همسایگی صفره 
> * معلومه از اونایی هستی که قبل امتحان میگن هیچی نخوندیم اخرشم میرن 20 میشن !!*
> ولی دیگه اعصابم از هر چی کنکوره بهم ریخته از اینکه بعد کنکور چی بگم از الان که خودم دارم جلو جلو پیش بینیش میکنم و مثل کف دست معلومه میخوام چیکار کنم 
> عزا2:موقع اعلام رتبه 
> عزا3:متقاعد کردن واسه کنکور سال 99
> عزا نهایی و بشدت سخت:نتایج انتخاب رشته
> عزا عمومی:دروغ گویی بخاطر رتبه


من ازونایی بودم ک تا شب امتحان نمیخوندم و شب امتحان از ۱۲ شب تا ۶ صب در یک حرکت انتحاری میخونم و نمره هامم خوب بو ۱۹_۲۰ 
هیچوقت هم دروغ نگفتم سر درس خوندن یا نخوندن (بجز اینک مامانم فک میکنه من الان دارم میخونم مثلا) 
عزا ۲ من : نتایج 
عزا ۳ من : جشن واس قبولی پارسالم با افتضاح امسال 
عزا های ۴ و به بعد من : شهریه و امتحانات ترم
نمیدونم چرا دیدت انقد نسبت به من بده .... کاری به مهم بودت یا نبودنش ندارم اما انقد بدبینی درک نمیکنم

----------


## pourya78

> من ازونایی بودم ک تا شب امتحان نمیخوندم و شب امتحان از ۱۲ شب تا ۶ صب در یک حرکت انتحاری میخونم و نمره هامم خوب بو ۱۹_۲۰ 
> هیچوقت هم دروغ نگفتم سر درس خوندن یا نخوندن (بجز اینک مامانم فک میکنه من الان دارم میخونم مثلا) 
> عزا ۲ من : نتایج 
> عزا ۳ من : جشن واس قبولی پارسالم با افتضاح امسال 
> عزا های ۴ و به بعد من : شهریه و امتحانات ترم
> نمیدونم چرا دیدت انقد نسبت به من بده .... کاری به مهم بودت یا نبودنش ندارم اما انقد بدبینی درک نمیکنم


اینقدری که تو میگی فکر نکنم هیچ پدر مادری واسه شهریه بچه رو اذیت کنه ها!!!

----------


## hisoka

> حالا اکثر اینایی که میگن ماهم همینیم رکورد ۱۲ ساعت خوندن هفته های قبلشونو تو این هفته زدنا


کافر  همه را به کیش خود پندارد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اینقدری که تو میگی فکر نکنم هیچ پدر مادری واسه شهریه بچه رو اذیت کنه ها!!!


امیدوارم  :Yahoo (12): 
آخه مشکل اینک میگن فلانی توی یکسال ۵۰۰ شد تو سه سال نتونستی سراسری بیاری بعد میگن نمیخونی ال و بل

----------


## hisoka

> والا من که قبلش هم چیزی زیاد نمیخوندم و خب این 2-3 ماه اخرو دیگه داشتم میومدم روی دور... ولی عزا گرفتم به طرز شدید اصلا این چند روز نَمیرم خوبه تا کنکور رد بشه
> ساعات مطالعاتیم داره به صفر میل میکنه { به زبان ریاضی } و در همسایگی صفره 
> * معلومه از اونایی هستی که قبل امتحان میگن هیچی نخوندیم اخرشم میرن 20 میشن !!*
> ولی دیگه اعصابم از هر چی کنکوره بهم ریخته از اینکه بعد کنکور چی بگم از الان که خودم دارم جلو جلو پیش بینیش میکنم و مثل کف دست معلومه میخوام چیکار کنم 
> عزا2:موقع اعلام رتبه 
> عزا3:متقاعد کردن واسه کنکور سال 99
> عزا نهایی و بشدت سخت:نتایج انتخاب رشته
> عزا عمومی:دروغ گویی بخاطر رتبه


 :Yahoo (76):  نمیشه همسایگی صفر باشه چون اونوقت منفی میشه ساعت خوندنت :Yahoo (23):

----------


## METTIX

:Yahoo (77): شاید چشمت به اون پزشکی ذخیره هست ناخودآگاه(طوری ک خودت فکر میکنی بع این خاطر نیست) اون استرس لازم و هورمونایی ک باید ترشح بشه واسه انگیزه و تلاش کردن و درس خوندن رو نداری

----------


## Neo.Healer

> شاید چشمت به اون پزشکی ذخیره هست ناخودآگاه(طوری ک خودت فکر میکنی بع این خاطر نیست) اون استرس لازم و هورمونایی ک باید ترشح بشه واسه انگیزه و تلاش کردن و درس خوندن رو نداری


نمیدونم فکر میکنم نباید پشت میموندم
تو اولین ساله پشت کنکوریته من دومیش و واقعا انگار خسته ام فقط میخوام تموم شه و الان ک داره تموم میشه نگران نتیجه ی این تموم شدنم 
اصلا خیلی بده اینمدلی

----------


## Zahra77

*من مثه سگگگگ استرس گرفتم  
اصن نمیتونم بخونم  
میخونمم چیزی یادم نمیونه اصلااااا
نمیدونم چمه 
کاش کنکور دیروز بود 
اه 
*

----------


## pourya78

> امیدوارم 
> آخه مشکل اینک میگن فلانی توی یکسال ۵۰۰ شد تو سه سال نتونستی سراسری بیاری بعد میگن نمیخونی ال و بل


چقدر حرف بقیه برات مهمه ولش کن بابا دیگه خودمون میدونیم کنکور قبول شدن خیلی سخت شده !!@!@!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چقدر حرف بقیه برات مهمه ولش کن بابا دیگه خودمون میدونیم کنکور قبول شدن خیلی سخت شده !!@!@!!!!!!!!!!


حرف بقیه نه ..حرف مامان و بابام برام مهمه
و اینا حرفای مامانم و اکثر ماماناس  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Zahra77

> حرف بقیه نه ..حرف مامان و بابام برام مهمه
> و اینا حرفای مامانم و اکثر ماماناس


 :Yahoo (21): یاد مامان خودم افتادم
قلبم تیر کشیدا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

سلام.آقا این استرس سر آزمونو چی کار کنم.از استرس سر اختصاصیا خصوصا شیمی و فیزیک مخم قفل میکنه.محاسباتم اشتباه میشه .جابه جا میزنم.و کلا هر گلی که بگی به سر این پاسخنامه بدبخت میزنم.چی کار کنم ؟
پ.ن ؛ ببخشید پریدم وسط تاپیک با موضوع نامرتبط.اصلا کلا روانم به هم ریخته به دل نگیر :Yahoo (90):

----------


## pourya78

> حرف بقیه نه ..حرف مامان و بابام برام مهمه
> و اینا حرفای مامانم و اکثر ماماناس


خیلی غیر منطقی هستن که اینارو میگن ولی خب برا من هم یه وقتایی کنایه وار حالمو میگیرن ولی من خودم میدونم از سختی کنکور هیچکدوم نکشیدن و نمیدونن و وقتی حرف میزنن تایید میکنم ولی روم اثری نداره.....

----------


## METTIX

> نمیدونم فکر میکنم نباید پشت میموندم
> تو اولین ساله پشت کنکوریته من دومیش و واقعا انگار خسته ام فقط میخوام تموم شه و الان ک داره تموم میشه نگران نتیجه ی این تموم شدنم 
> اصلا خیلی بده اینمدلی


منم امروز خیلی بی حوصله بودم تا ظهر که تو اینستا کلیپ میدیدم  عصر کنکور عمومی تجربی 97 رو زدم 
لغات زبان پیش رو مرور کردم و حدود 40 تا لغت ادبیات 
همین :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام.آقا این استرس سر آزمونو چی کار کنم.از استرس سر اختصاصیا خصوصا شیمی و فیزیک مخم قفل میکنه.محاسباتم اشتباه میشه .جابه جا میزنم.و کلا هر گلی که بگی به سر این پاسخنامه بدبخت میزنم.چی کار کنم ؟
> پ.ن ؛ ببخشید پریدم وسط تاپیک با موضوع نامرتبط.اصلا کلا روانم به هم ریخته به دل نگیر


راحت باش عزیزم :Yahoo (11): 
من اینجور مواقع آب میخورم یکم توی دلم خودمو دلداری میدم بعد چند دقیقه خوب میشم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منم امروز خیلی بی حوصله بودم تا ظهر که تو اینستا کلیپ میدیدم  عصر کنکور عمومی تجربی 97 رو زدم 
> لغات زبان پیش رو مرور کردم و حدود 40 تا لغت ادبیات 
> همین


اکثرا اینمدلی ایم .... من نکه طول سال خیلی میخوندم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31):  اما دیگ مخم میگ عمرا بذارم یه کلمه بیشتر بخونی ... کلا امسالم فقط اعصاب خوردکنی الکی شد نه درس خوندم نه تفریح کردم  :Yahoo (12): 
حالا انشاالله این ۵ روز!!!بخونیم و بخونم بلکه فرجی شد 
کجایی تعویق :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> راحت باش عزیزم
> من اینجور مواقع آب میخورم یکم توی دلم خودمو دلداری میدم بعد چند دقیقه خوب میشم


سر آزمونو میگی؟ واقعا اوکی میشی به همین راحتی؟ خب واسه همینه پارسال پزشکی تونستی بیاری مدیریت آزمونه دیگه.
راستی شهریه مازاد مگه چقدره که انقدر میگی؟ مگه دانشگاه دولتی نیست به هر حال؟

----------


## phzed

سال96 که کنکور دادم شد3800
سال97 شد4800
واسه امسال هی میگفتم خدایا دیگه ته تهش خیلی بشم 800و عمرا دیگه بیشتر شه
منتها الان میبینم یه5800تو راهه :Yahoo (21): 
الان دقیقا همون موقع است که همه درگیر استرسن اما تو باید مغزتو شل کنی و راحت بخونی
هرکی بگه اسونه دروغ گفته مطمئنا اینجوریا هم نیست اما چاره ی دیگه ای هم نیست
به اندازه ی یه دست وقت داریم بیاین یه همت اساسی کنیم و این بازیارو بذاریم کنار ناموسا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سر آزمونو میگی؟ واقعا اوکی میشی به همین راحتی؟ خب واسه همینه پارسال پزشکی تونستی بیاری مدیریت آزمونه دیگه.
> راستی شهریه مازاد مگه چقدره که انقدر میگی؟ مگه دانشگاه دولتی نیست به هر حال؟


به همین راحتی هم نی اون چند دقیقه چندبار میمیرم و زنده میشم 
به اندازه پردیس! سراسری بودنش مزایاش ربطی به شهریه نداره

----------


## MehranWilson

> سال96 که کنکور دادم شد3800
> سال97 شد4800
> واسه امسال هی میگفتم خدایا دیگه ته تهش خیلی بشم 800و عمرا دیگه بیشتر شه
> منتها الان میبینم یه5800تو راهه
> الان دقیقا همون موقع است که همه درگیر استرسن اما تو باید مغزتو شل کنی و راحت بخونی
> هرکی بگه اسونه دروغ گفته مطمئنا اینجوریا هم نیست اما چاره ی دیگه ای هم نیست
> به اندازه ی یه دست وقت داریم بیاین یه همت اساسی کنیم و این بازیارو بذاریم کنار ناموسا


 :Yahoo (35):  داش شما با تصاعد و دنباله قرار داد دائم العمر بستی؟

----------


## phzed

> داش شما با تصاعد و دنباله قرار داد دائم العمر بستی؟


خدایی امسال اگه دیگه بشم5800خیلی ظلمه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pourya78

یه سوال غیر مربوط ... کارت رو ۱۲ شب به بعد میدن . استرس حوزه از خود کنکور بدتره حوزه های شهرمون خیلی داغونن متاسفانه

----------


## Blue.moon

> من ازونایی بودم ک تا شب امتحان نمیخوندم و شب امتحان از ۱۲ شب تا ۶ صب در یک حرکت انتحاری میخونم و نمره هامم خوب بو ۱۹_۲۰ 
> هیچوقت هم دروغ نگفتم سر درس خوندن یا نخوندن (بجز اینک مامانم فک میکنه من الان دارم میخونم مثلا) 
> عزا ۲ من : نتایج 
> عزا ۳ من : جشن واس قبولی پارسالم با افتضاح امسال 
> عزا های ۴ و به بعد من : شهریه و امتحانات ترم
> نمیدونم چرا دیدت انقد نسبت به من بده .... کاری به مهم بودت یا نبودنش ندارم اما انقد بدبینی درک نمیکنم


توخیلی راست گو و دوستداشتنی هستی جدی میگم
من امسال اولین کنکورمه که -_- به نمیرسم به اونی که میحوام
هرچند جا داره بازم‌ بگم مدرسه امساال دهن مارو سرویس کرد-_-
و کم کاری های خودم...
خلاصه منم میرم واسه ۹۹....
ووووو انقد واست دعا کردم واسه خودم نکردم قشنگم بخون دیگه نتیجه خفن بگیری تو نگیری کی بگیره؟*.*
من بهت ایمان دارم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> توخیلی راست گو و دوستداشتنی هستی جدی میگم
> من امسال اولین کنکورمه که -_- به نمیرسم به اونی که میحوام
> هرچند جا داره بازم‌ بگم مدرسه امساال دهن مارو سرویس کرد-_-
> و کم کاری های خودم...
> خلاصه منم میرم واسه ۹۹....
> ووووو انقد واست دعا کردم واسه خودم نکردم قشنگم بخون دیگه نتیجه خفن بگیری تو نگیری کی بگیره؟*.*
> من بهت ایمان دارم


مرسی گلم نظر لطفته  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (454):  :Yahoo (90):  :Y (454): 
مرسییییی :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11): 
امروز تعطیل بود از فردا میرم کتابخونه انشاءالله بتونم بخونم
امیدوارم جلوی اینهمه محبت اعضای اینجا (ک از دوستای فضای واقعی بهم نزدیکترین) و خانوادم شرمنده نشم
همگی موفق باشیم :Yahoo (99): 
مدرسه گیر واقعا سخته امیدوارم سال دیگ به هدفت برسی

----------


## Amirhossein10

هیچ وقت فکر نمیکردم اینقدر به کنکور نزدیک شیم ، ۴ ۵ ماه پیش که خیلی خسته بودم حس میکردم هیچ وقت به کنکور نمی رسیم و تا همیشه در همین وضعیم ، از دید ما شاید همین ۴ روز هم کلی طول بکشه (تقریبا قد چند ماه ) ولی از دید سایر آدما مثل یه چشم بهم زدن میمونه ، کاش یه هفته جای یه نفر دیگه بودم و از بالا خودم رو میدیدم که چجوری این چهار روزو میگذرونه ، اما پیروزی شجاعت میخواد ، باید خودم این چهار روزو تموم کنم

----------


## WickedSick

بابااااا :Yahoo (21): 
بخونین این یه مدتم...خدایی هیچی نمونده دیگه واقعا اخر سختیتونه. روز اخرم پیشنهاد دارم واسش ولی د همین حد بدونین سعی کنین روز اخر چیز خاصی نخونین و از ظهر به بعدش بیخیال شید. الان فقط تورق سریع + شکلای زیستو نکاتش بخونین. اصلا سمت تست نرید بنظرم.

----------


## bande khoda

> بابااااا
> بخونین این یه مدتم...خدایی هیچی نمونده دیگه واقعا اخر سختیتونه. روز اخرم پیشنهاد دارم واسش ولی د همین حد بدونین سعی کنین روز اخر چیز خاصی نخونین و از ظهر به بعدش بیخیال شید. الان فقط تورق سریع + شکلای زیستو نکاتش بخونین. اصلا سمت تست نرید بنظرم.


دکترجان به نظرت سوالای کنکور ریاضی ۹۸ رو روز قبل کنکور بررسی کنم یا نع؟شما خودت بررسی کرده بودی کنکوری که روز قبل از شما برگزار شده بود را آیا؟(چی گفتم!کلا جمله بندی داغون شد فک کنم! :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## MehranWilson

> بابااااا
> بخونین این یه مدتم...خدایی هیچی نمونده دیگه واقعا اخر سختیتونه. روز اخرم پیشنهاد دارم واسش ولی د همین حد بدونین سعی کنین روز اخر چیز خاصی نخونین و از ظهر به بعدش بیخیال شید. الان فقط تورق سریع + شکلای زیستو نکاتش بخونین. اصلا سمت تست نرید بنظرم.


ما میگیم کارتن خوابیم تو میگی کد پستی و محل اقامت؟

----------


## hisoka

> امیدوارم 
> آخه مشکل اینک میگن فلانی توی یکسال ۵۰۰ شد تو سه سال نتونستی سراسری بیاری بعد میگن نمیخونی ال و بل


 :Yahoo (76): بیارشون تو انجمن خودمون قانعشون میکنیم

----------


## hisoka

> حرف بقیه نه ..حرف مامان و بابام برام مهمه
> و اینا حرفای مامانم و اکثر ماماناس


مامانم توقعش ازمن در حد پشمکه  :Yahoo (23): 
3000 ریاضی منطقه سه میتونه بره اهواز
اونا میگن بری اهواز راضی هستیم  :Yahoo (23): 
هدف من کجاااا و توقع خانوادم کجا

----------


## M.javaddd

> مامانم توقعش ازمن در حد پشمکه 
> 3000 ریاضی منطقه سه میتونه بره اهواز
> اونا میگن بری اهواز راضی هستیم 
> هدف من کجاااا و توقع خانوادم کجا


خوش بحالت...توی خانواده و فامیل ما که زیر پزشکی آوردن من مساوی است با فاجعه....ببین اوضاع در چه حدیه، میگم اگه داروسازی بیارم هم خوبه، همه یه جوری چپ چپ نگاه میکنن انگار میگم برم پیام نور :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  خخخخ دیروز مامانم میگفت حالا داروسازی هم بد نیست اگه بیاری  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hisoka

> خوش بحالت...توی خانواده و فامیل ما که زیر پزشکی آوردن من مساوی است با فاجعه....ببین اوضاع در چه حدیه، میگم اگه داروسازی بیارم هم خوبه، همه یه جوری چپ چپ نگاه میکنن انگار میگم برم پیام نور خخخخ دیروز مامانم میگفت حالا داروسازی هم بد نیست اگه بیاری


 :Yahoo (76):  تو خانواده ما از سمت پدری فقط عموم و پسر عموم تحصیل کردن 
پسر عموم هم کاردانی جلغوزاباد بوده  :Yahoo (23): 
اصولا کسی نیس
فقط منم 

سمت مادرم هم فقط مامانم و خالم دبیرن  :Yahoo (76): 
واس همینه کسی نمیدونه وضعیت چی به چیه نمیدونن من برم عمومی هامو بزنم بخوابم اهواز قبول میشم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## hisoka

> تو خانواده ما از سمت پدری فقط عموم و پسر عموم تحصیل کردن 
> پسر عموم هم کاردانی جلغوزاباد بوده 
> اصولا کسی نیس
> فقط منم 
> 
> سمت مادرم هم فقط مامانم و خالم دبیرن 
> واس همینه کسی نمیدونه وضعیت چی به چیه نمیدونن من برم عمومی هامو بزنم بخوابم اهواز قبول میشم


 :Yahoo (21):  اها راستی داداشمو یادم رفت  :Yahoo (23): 
اونم پزشکی میخونه ولی دزفوله 
خانوادم فکر میکنن اهواز که باشم خیلی شاخ ترم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Faith

بنظرمم توی زمان باقی مونده کنکور ها رو بزنیم بهتره :Yahoo (35): 
هرچند ک خودم تا الآن خواب بودم  :Yahoo (31): 
تازهههه والیبال و فیلم نگاه میکنم :Yahoo (21): 
بعد از ظهرها میرم بازار  :Yahoo (117): 
کلا آدم بی تفاوت و شادیم  :Yahoo (65): 
فک نمیکردم شما هم مثل من نخونین :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Sadaf122

> بنظرمم توی زمان باقی مونده کنکور ها رو بزنیم بهتره
> هرچند ک خودم تا الآن خواب بودم 
> تازهههه والیبال و فیلم نگاه میکنم
> بعد از ظهرها میرم بازار 
> کلا آدم بی تفاوت و شادیم 
> فک نمیکردم شما هم مثل من نخونین


منم نميدونم فازم چيه يه بازي واليبالو هم از دست ندادم :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mrya

خیلی دلم میخواد بیخیال باشم ولی اینقدر نخونده دارم که یهفته  بعد کنکور هم میشینم میخونم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 29149680640

سلام دوستان من پرستاری میارم وبهش هم شدیدا علاقه دارم ولی چون معافیت پزشکی دارم نگرانم که استخدام نشم به نظرشما چیکارکنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pouya417

بچه ها کلا موقع خیلی بدیه منم یادم میاد پارسال همین موقع هیچی نمیخوندم چون خیلی عقب بودم ولی انتظار قبولی داشتم

----------


## OverError

منم هیچی نخوندم. حالا همه ی مشکلات مثل خانواده و آینده و شهریه و... یه طرف بدترین جاش برای من اونجاست که باید سر جلسه جلوی معلمات که مراقب وایسادن تظاهر کنی داری تا آخرین لحظه سوال حل میکنی درحالی که فقط داری چرت و پرت مینویسی  :Yahoo (20):  آخرشم برگتو یه جوری تو شلوغی بدی معلمت وقت نکنه ببینه هیچ گزینه ای رو سیاه نکردی  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## OverError

> والا من که قبلش هم چیزی زیاد نمیخوندم و خب این 2-3 ماه اخرو دیگه داشتم میومدم روی دور... ولی عزا گرفتم به طرز شدید اصلا این چند روز نَمیرم خوبه تا کنکور رد بشه
> ساعات مطالعاتیم داره به صفر میل میکنه { به زبان ریاضی } و در همسایگی صفره 
> * معلومه از اونایی هستی که قبل امتحان میگن هیچی نخوندیم اخرشم میرن 20 میشن !!*
> ولی دیگه اعصابم از هر چی کنکوره بهم ریخته از اینکه بعد کنکور چی بگم از الان که خودم دارم جلو جلو پیش بینیش میکنم و مثل کف دست معلومه میخوام چیکار کنم 
> عزا2:موقع اعلام رتبه 
> عزا3:متقاعد کردن واسه کنکور سال 99
> عزا نهایی و بشدت سخت:نتایج انتخاب رشته
> عزا عمومی:دروغ گویی بخاطر رتبه


خخخخخ دقیقا درسته

----------


## Pouya417

بچه ها شما هم الان مثل من کاملا دارین دیوونه میشین من که اصلا نه اعصاب درست حسابی دارم روانی هم که شدم با چه زور و التماسی پدرو مادرو مجبور کردم واسه ۹۸ الانم که هیچ زیاد نخوندم اصلا حسی دارم که قابل توجیح نییییست

----------


## Farshad0732

این روزا 
نه حس درس خوندن هست
نه دلمون میاد بیخیال بشیم
و تازه اگر هم بخونیم بازدهی نداره

واقعن حس غریبیه . مث غروب جمعه س

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بیارشون تو انجمن خودمون قانعشون میکنیم


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
بیارم از هستی ساقطم میکنن ک بجای درس اینجا بودی

----------


## A.H.M

پاشید واسه تحلیل اخر و مرور اخر
الان وقت حوصله نداشتن نیست
بعد پنج روز بعد هرچقدر میخوای خسته باش

ویشنهادم اینه بری کنکور 96 رو بزنی روحیه بگیری
یعنی من که جمعه خارج 97 رو شدیدا خراب کرده بودم امروز 96 زدم چقدر انگیزه داد بهم
ادبیات 92 زدم عربی 100

----------

